# MGT Sentinel (John McAfee).



## rigoletto@ (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello,

what do you think about this new PRODUCT.

EDIT: an Article with a bit more information.

Cheers!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 4, 2017)

Really vague.  Besides which, read up on that guy.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah, that guy is a rather complicated one.


----------



## Cthulhux (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that FreeBSD has complicated devs as well.


----------

